# Serveur multimedia YBA Design YS-201

## antoine_la

Bonjour à tous, je viens d'acquérir un serveur multimedia de marque YBA. Ancienne marque française, qui n'existe plus ou du moins, qui est parti en Chine, et qui ne donne plus signe de vie....

Voici une présentation de la bête: 

http://www.cinenow.fr/videos/1742-yba-design-presente-le-ys-201-concept-media-serveur-tout-en-un-cedia-expo-denver-2008

Et un peu de doc qui donne toutes les fonctionnalités de la bête:

http://www.digitec-derouet.com/photos/derouet_yba_ys201.pdf

Voilà donc pour la présentation.

J'ai deux soucis avec ce serveur:  1) Je n'ai pas eu la télécommande.

                                   2) Il bug, bug et bug!

1) ===La télécommande===: 

Je l'ai eu sans télécommande. J'en recherche une. J'ai quelques touches. Une télécommande universelle ne fonctionne pas dessus, même par exemple la logitech, certains codes ne sont pas reconnus. De plus si je réinstalle un nouveau système, pourrais je utiliser une autre télécommande que celle officiel?

J'arrive à le piloter depuis internet, mais les fonctions sont limitées.

2) ===Les bugs, mon principal soucis===:

Voilà ce serveur tourne sous Unix/Linux.  Les bugs sont nombreux, je vais en citer quelques un: 

                     - Ne grave que du DATA (MP3), pas de cd audio.

                     - Impossible d'éditer les tags pour la musique sans 

                     qu'il ne plante.

                     - Quand j'importe de la musique, les morceaux n'arrivent pas à être trier, j'entends, il reste caché au fin fond du disque dur, il faut à chaque fois aller les chercher dans les arborescences. Malgré que les TAGS soient complets. Et puis certains albums vont apparaitre dans la fenêtre de trie (là ou l'on voit les pochettes d'albums ou l'on peut faire une recherche par nom d'artiste etc...), allez comprendre!!

Je ne vais pas tous les énumérer, mais cela sont les plus gênants.

J'aimerais donc installer un tout nouveau système. En essayant d'avoir toutes les fonctions qu'ils supportent....

Pour cela j'ai démonter la bête pour voir ce qu'on y trouve:

Bien voici quelques photos :

[img]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/983625IMG0161.jpg[/img]

L’intérieur de la bête.

[img]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/691749IMG0168.jpg[/img]

La carte son.

[img]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/200709IMG0169.jpg[/img]

Encore la carte son.

Concernant la carte mère il s’agit de la marque BIOSTAR, il s’agit du modèle TA790GX XE en version 5.1 .

http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=375&tab=3

Le processeur, c’est un AMD, le modèle on s’en fou un peu…. Le disque dur c’est un samsung en SATA

Alors voilà j’ai branché mon disque dur sur mon PC sous windows xp. Disque reconnu mais illisible, logique me direz-vous, mais je voulais voir si une partition NTFS existait. J’ai un ancien cd linux BACKTRACK, je le lance et j’accède au disque.

Il y a deux partitions, une petite de 50mo  et une autre pour le reste du disque (497go).

Le print screen sous linux ne marchait pas, j’ai fait des photos via l’iphone…..Désolé pour la qualité.

[img]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/936722Petitepartition.jpg[/img]

La petite partition de 50mo.

[img]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/502386Grandepartition.jpg[/img]

La grande partition.

J’ai réussi à rentrer dans le bios, mais il n’ y a rien de plus, c’est un ordinateur de ce coté là. En faite j’ai branché un clavier en usb et ça a marché.

De ce faite j’ai tenter de démarrer sur la petite partition, elle n’apparaît pas dans le boot. Seule la grande apparaît. J’imaginais que cela aurait pu être un secteur de sauvegarde, qui aurait permis une restauration. Mais cela ressemble tout de même à une sauvegarde.

Je fais donc appel à vous, voir ce que vous pouvez comprendre à l’organisation de tous ces répertoires. J’ai identifié plusieurs logiciels, système d’exploitations etc… :

         -GENTOO LINUX

	- ALSA ( carte son ??)

	- FREEDB.ORG (le site pour les tags MP3).

Donc voilà pas mal de lecture...L'autre soucis, c'est comment faire piloter l'écran LCD qui est en façade et la télécommande? Ces deux éléments sont reliés à la carte son. Et puis comment gérer le volume de l'ampli? Faut il récupérer les pilotes spécifiques YBA?

Je pense avoir un disque dur qui traine, je pourrais installer un système dessus et tester...

Dans quel répertoire dois je aller voir quel pilotes sont installé? Puis je en récuperer si jamais il y en a des spécifiques pour YBA...

Merci pour votre aide!!

----------

## guilc

Ouh lala, alors on part de loin la. Alors on va la faire dans l'ordre  :Wink: 

- peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ?

- ta petite partition, c'est /boot, la grande, c'est /, partitionnement classique

Compte tenu des question, la première chose à faire va être un brin de lecture sur les bases de linux. Ensuite, pour détailler le matos connecté sur ce PC, tu as diverses commandes : lspci et lsusb pour commencer, éventuellement lshw aussi, s'il est installé (le tout en bootant sur un livecd devrait le faire).

Ensuite, tu veux en faire quoi ? une réinstall ?Si le matos est exotique, ça risque d'être difficile si aucun driver pour le matos spécifique n'est disponible !

Bref, précise un peu ta demande.

----------

